# Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 7



## Orgelbear (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anybody have any background on the Bogatyryev completion of the Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 7? After several decades, I've become reacquainted witht the Ormandy recording and am quite surprised at how enjoyable it is. How much of the score is real Tchaikovsky and how much is from Mr. B?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

As I recall, it's mostly Tchaikovsy. Some sketches, big chunks of the piano concerto no. 3.

If I were to want to know more, I'd just ask Google!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

that ormandy record is fun! i also have it. my cd is of jarvi/lpo and is coupled with the piano con 3. that's very handy when wanting to compare the two.

dj


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

*Ormandy's live boston symphony perf. On ebay!!!*

Shortly after Ormandy recorded the Bogatyrev Tchaikovsky 7th with The Philadelphia Orchestra, he conducted it Live at Tanglewood with the Boston Symphony Orchestra (he brought the house down.) He also clocked it in at about seven minutes more fast!! The performance is currently listed on ebay!! Check it out!!!


----------

